
Ask HN: Your quick and efficient growth hacking strategy in 2018 for a SaaS - tigitz
Hey HN,<p>As a lot of new entrepreneurs, I&#x27;ll launch my own SaaS product this year.
I would like to learn the proven and state of the art growth hacking strategy these days and most of all which tools should I invest my time and money to use.<p>I believe I won&#x27;t be able to take shortcuts at a certain point and take time to read all the available books and blogs about startup development but for now I just need a condensed boilerplate.
I also expect the strategy success to be dependent on how I will implement it given my product features. But generalized advices are what I aim for.<p>Suggestions by amount to invest (cheap or expensive way) and product maturity stage would be greatly appreciated. B2C and B2B differenciation too.<p>Thanks for your help HN community!
======
Jefro118
Read this for starters:
[https://www.julian.com/learn/growth/intro](https://www.julian.com/learn/growth/intro)

Unfortunately I don't think you'll be able to find shortcuts at any point,
best to just start reading those books and blogs now while also making a great
product. Good luck!

